# Intel Wireless  9462 not working



## sidhartharya (Apr 27, 2021)

I am attaching the output of `lspci -vvv` for reference. In Linux this is working fine but in FreeBSD I am not able to get it to work. I have an Intel 9642 card for Wifi. I have tried this guide: A guide for intel wireless adapter AC 9260 and 9560 driver installation on Freebsd 12.1, which isn't working for the same. 
I would really like to get wifi and sound work in FreeBSD because I find FreeBSD way better than Linux and I would like to switch to it for my desktop usage fully.

```
00:14.3 Network controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH-LP CNVi WiFi
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX201 160MHz
        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
DisINTx+
        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR
- INTx-
        Latency: 0
        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
        Region 0: Memory at b1318000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3
                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
                Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+
                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000
        Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00
                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0
                        ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+
                DevCtl: CorrErr- NonFatalErr- FatalErr- UnsupReq-
                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr+ NoSnoop+ FLReset-
                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes
                DevSta: CorrErr- NonFatalErr- FatalErr- UnsupReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-
                DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range B, TimeoutDis+ NROPrPrP- LTR+
                         10BitTagComp- 10BitTagReq- OBFF Via WAKE#, ExtFmt- EETLPPrefix-
                         EmergencyPowerReduction Not Supported, EmergencyPowerReductionInit-
                         FRS-
                         AtomicOpsCap: 32bit- 64bit- 128bitCAS-
                DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 16ms to 55ms, TimeoutDis- LTR+ OBFF Disabled,
                         AtomicOpsCtl: ReqEn-
        Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-
                Vector table: BAR=0 offset=00002000
                PBA: BAR=0 offset=00003000
        Capabilities: [100 v1] Latency Tolerance Reporting
                Max snoop latency: 0ns
                Max no snoop latency: 0ns
        Capabilities: [164 v1] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0010 Rev=0 Len=014 <?>
        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
        Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2021)

I suggest you try 13.0-RELEASE because that will give you the most chance the device is supported. I don't know for certain but it's easily checked just by booting the install media.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 27, 2021)

The Intel AC 946X is listed as supported device in 13.0-RELEASE (releng/13.0) iwm(4) manual, and 12.2-RELEASE iwm(4).


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 27, 2021)

If that is a Intel Wireless 9462 why is  `lspci -vvv` showing


sidhartharya said:


> Network controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH-LP CNVi WiFi
> Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 *AX201* 160MHz



If it's AX201




__





						244261 – Add support for Intel AX200 (iwx) wireless devices
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

